# how do u know how tight to do up nappy?



## mommy43

im working my way through my nappies trying different types n i cant get a good fit on hardly any:cry: to get a fit round the leg they seem fairly tight across her tummy how tight is too tight i dont want it to be uncomfortable for her also some almost roll up where u do it up theres no marks on her when u take it off though so it cant be that tight can it?? :shrug:


----------



## Rachel_C

If there are no marks, I'd say you're not doing it too tight.

Around the tummy, well my LO has mega chunky legs so they're always quite loose round her tummy. As long as you can get a finger or two down the front of the nappy, it won't be too tight. 

Around the legs, you don't want them tight enough to leave marks but they should be tight enough so that when baby moves their legs, the nappy hugs their legs close - no gaps should appear. To check, put the nappy on and then cycle the baby's legs around and have a look all around!


----------



## mommy43

thankyou for answering my Qs starting off is not as easy as it sounded lol i love it though i got 4hrs out the itti i struggled to put on:happydance:


----------



## tannembaum

All our nappies mark elsie but ive noticed sposies do slightly too. The marks all ways fade fast after taking them off...am i doing them too tight? She doesnt complain at all.


----------



## Arcanegirl

If i can get 2 fingers in easily down the waist then id say its not too tight.


----------



## mommy43

yes my lo had marks from sposies sometimes her legs looked crinkled lol
she does have chunky thighs but i think shes only just going into medium sized nappies so im having to do them up quite tight to get a good fit round the legs iykwim


----------



## Mynx

Evie gets leg marks and a crinkly bum from sposies as well as the cloth. She often gets a little markage around her legs but it's never red or sore looking, so I know it's not too tight. She'd soon complain if it was! 
As for the waist, I always worried about this too but as the others have said, aslong as you can get a finger down the front, then it's not too tight :thumbup:


----------



## Rachel_C

I'd say that some light marks are ok. I think you'd know if they looked painful. If a mark goes right the way round the waist or leg, then I'd say it was too tight but if it's just part of the waist or leg then it could just be where they've been lying.


----------



## lepaskilf

the bit i struggle on is putting it on when he's lying down then sitting hom up and finding the nappy looks tight then! So I tend to have it slightly loose, atleast then he can breath when sitting and playing with his toys lol!!!!........ The beauty of the ittis is that they are low rise so dont affect him too much!


----------

